

Holiday favor: looking for logo feedback - fnazeeri
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/B78JWJM

======
leeHS
Oh, I need to add two things. First, why no color? The outcome may have been
different. Second, I wonder if the order they are displayed would affect the
outcome. I say this because I think in hindsight that I was more likely to
dislike a logo the further down the list it was. Food for thought.

------
leeHS
merry christmas!

